

It Seems I have a Podcast Now - JacobAldridge
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/12/05/it-seems-i-have-a-podcast-now/

======
KevBurnsJr
Strange hearing a non-programmer read a technical blog post like a page out of
a novel.

[http://hearablog.com/post/122/MicroISV-on-a-Shoestring-
Pract...](http://hearablog.com/post/122/MicroISV-on-a-Shoestring-Practical-
Metaprogramming-with-Ruby-Storing-Preferences.mp3)

"Lets see...

    
    
      print underscore jobs dot options dot find underscore or 
      underscore create underscore bind underscore name 
      parenthesis quotation marks foo quotation marks end 
      perenthesis dot value equals quotation marks bar end 
      quotation marks
    

...oughta do it."

~~~
patio11
My authorial intent with the example was to make the syntax sound long and
arduous. Listening to him read it aloud was physically painful for me. Mission
accomplished.

(I can't do justice to his delivery in print, but take it from me, it was
pretty good. You can hear the boredom start to creep into his voice, he starts
going a little faster, has just a crust of a pause at the ellipses, and then
goes for droll irony afterwards.)

